# California EIT Certification Requirement



## Mengxi (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I have passed the FE exam, and I am applying for the EIT certificate. I noticed that the minimum requirement to apply for EIT in CA is "Three or more years of postsecondary (college level) engineering education, OR Three or more years engineering-related work experience, OR A combination of the two that total three or more years."

My background is:

1. Bachelor of Arts, Major: Environmental Science, Minor: Pre-Engineering, 4 years

2. Master of Science in Civl and Environmental Engineering, 1.5 years

3. No engineering work experience

I was wondering if I am eligible to apply for the EIT certificate in CA? Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Mar 2, 2018)

This is something the board will have to decide on based on their review of your transcripts. My guess is that you should have enough credits during your 4 year undergraduate program.  If you did not have adequate engineering classes as an undergraduate,  you would not have been accepted into an engineering masters program.


----------



## CAPLS (Mar 5, 2018)

Mengxi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have passed the FE exam, and I am applying for the EIT certificate. I noticed that the minimum requirement to apply for EIT in CA is "Three or more years of postsecondary (college level) engineering education, OR Three or more years engineering-related work experience, OR A combination of the two that total three or more years."
> 
> ...


I would recommend that you go ahead and submit an application for EIT to the California Board based on what you've described.


----------

